# An Area Tragedy That Hit My Little Town Hard



## pirate_girl

This kid had everything to live for.
Yesterday and today there were things being said that he found some of his supposed buddies were saying horrible things about him on.. Facebook.
I talked to a man whom I know well who is a first responder today.
Can't say what those details were, but it was a pretty horrific scene.
I do recall seeing this boy around town and in church.
Very sad situation all around.

-----

November 25, 2011 10:29 AM

                                   FROM STAFF REPORTS                
                                                                                                                                               DELPHOS – Delphos St. John's was hit by tragedy Wednesday night.

Kent Staup, a junior starting center on the football team, died of a self inflicted gun shot wound inside his home.

Delphos St. John's coach Todd Schulte said that the player had attended practice that night.

“There were no signs. It was a pretty big shock,” Schulte said.

Schulte  said his center, “was a good kid. He was a good, hard working kid on  the field and in the classrom. It's very tragic and unexpected.”

Schulte said that pastors are available to the entire student body to help deal with the tragedy.

“The  best thing for us is for the student body to get back to school on  Monday and we can get together as a school and go from there,” Schulte  said.

Schulte said the impact has been felt throughout the area.

“You're dealing with a small community that is very close,” Schulte said, “It's had a great effect on everybody.”

Dr.  Gary Beasley of the Allen County Coroners Office ordered an autoposy on  the 17-year-old to be conduccted at the Lucas County Coroners Office in  Toledo.

Delphos police indicated that an  autoposy in these type of death investigations are standard procedure  and no foul play is suspected in the death.

Delphos St. John's will play Marion Local in the Division VI state semifinals at 7 p.m. Saturday at Wapakoneta's Harmon Field.

“The game will go on as scheduled,” Schulte said.


http://www.limaohio.com/news/schulte-75476-delphos-john.html


----------



## Big Dog

Sad, cruelty is a disease!


----------



## Cowboy

Big Dog said:


> Sad, cruelty is a disease!


 So is facebook , this kind of thing happen far to many times because of it, and yes it is really sad. 


  I dont understand this quote.  “There were no signs. It was a pretty big shock,” Schulte said.


 There are almost allways signs, those that are close just have to open their eyes enough to see them. The one time I had a chance very regretfully I didn't, and lost a very precious Neice and her two young daughters, thats something that has changed my life forever. 

Sorry for the threadjack PG.


----------



## FrancSevin

As a paramedic, I was first hand witness to this far too many times.  There are always "signs."  They are just not always recognized.

Or when they are, often ignored."not my child, they won't do that"

Facebook is not the villian here. Any more than the gun he used.  

Desrespect is taught.  Blaming the facilitator won't solve the problem. And it is rampant.


----------



## fogtender

That is sad, before his candle was even starting to get bright, the flame went out.

Happens way to often!


----------



## pirate_girl

Maria Stein Marion Local- 21, Delphos St. John's - 14

The 'Jays got beat tonight, but played a good game.

There WERE no 'signs' Cowboy.
This kid was a good kid who loved his school, football, our community and his church.
He was also a very sensitive individual who took those who called him friend as true friends.
Turns out some weren't and it affected him deeply in ways that no one can understand, except for him.

Now those who bullied him have to live with this for the rest of their lives.
THAT is the sad part.
Kent is in Heaven with Jesus.


----------



## FrancSevin

My grand niece was here today.  One of her classmates committed suicide by hanging on Thanksgiving day. He would be about 13-14 years of age.

No reason given. According to family,,,,there were no warning signs.

The coincidence is sobering.  What are we doing to our children that brings such despair?


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> My grand niece was here today.  One of her classmates committed suicide by hanging on Thanksgiving day. He would be about 13-14 years of age.
> 
> No reason given. According to family,,,,there were no warning signs.
> 
> The coincidence is sobering.  *What are we doing to our children that brings such despair?*



I think in this case, and possibly the case with the classmate of your niece, it's kids keeping things inside themselves that they stew over.. over a long period of time and don't talk about it with their family members, for whatever reason that may be.
Some teens can't deal with being not liked by their peers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is a sad story.  I work allot with kids who are being bullied at school.  I see first hand the damages that bullying causes.  

I also have personal experience with it.  Though obviously the outcome was different in my case.  I was bullied a bit in grade school by this one particular student.  I think he did it to make himself feel better.  Anyways, when I got to high school, I was saddened to hear that he went out one night and put a gun to his head.  Guess he liked to bully others all the time to make himself feel better.


----------



## Trakternut

I've been watching this thread and wondering how to comment, or even _*if*_ I want to.  I guess all I can say is that I remember how much I liked it when I was accepted by my peers and how it felt when that didn't  happen. I can see the despondency bringing about a hopelessness about that might cause a young person to end it all.  

We might wonder why he didn't talk it over with his parents or minister.  I think, based on my own experience, that it's not "cool" to go crying to others about your problems.  Gotta be tough and just bottle it up. It's a culture thing where we didn't want to show weakness of any kind. In a small town, it wouldn't take long for word to get around that he'd been counseling with his pastor, let alone someone in the school system.  Lots of pressure on our sons and daughters.  Some of them snap in different ways, violence, substance abuse, and suicide.

I wouldn't want to be a kid again.


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> I think in this case, and possibly the case with the classmate of your niece, it's kids keeping things inside themselves that they stew over.. over a long period of time and don't talk about it with their family members, for whatever reason that may be.
> *Some teens can't deal with being not liked by their peers*.



Sad for sure.  I think it goes so much deeper than can't deal with not being liked PG.  Imagine having all your friends, family and classmates together and one says something negative about you.  Then another chimes in and says something bad about you, that is not true.  Other jump on the band wagon and all the sudden folks you thought were your friends have trashed you to everyone you know, friends, family, schoolmates. 

We all know that would never happen in the physical world but that is exactly what happens when someone trashes someone else on facebook.  It can be truly devastating.  Facebook can be a good thing, but is sure has the capability of being a very very bad thing.  Folks put so much of their lives out there and it all can be torn down by outright lies.  Next I predict we'll see classes on how to deal with your social life on sites like facebook.  And I would agree that it is needed.


----------



## Cowboy

Doc said:


> Next I predict we'll see classes on how to deal with your social life on sites like facebook. And I would agree that it is needed.


 Theres allready several places on the internet that trys to help with the facebook addiction Doc, and yes it is real. You might find this article interesting with a lot of related links . 

http://www.fenichel.com/facebook/


----------



## Doc

Interesting article Cowboy and the addiction is real, but that is not what I'm talking about.

When arguments or fights ensue in real life the issue is worked out between a few.  I've seen arguments / fights carry over onto facebook.   When you post there you are posting to thousands.  The fight takes on a new life and the person under attack can be so overwhelmed with no easy way out, even when the stuff posted is not true, that does not matter.  It can rip them apart.  Kids need to know how to deal with this type of thing.  To me it seems 1000 times worse than when I was a kid.  We've all gone through these types of events but to have every person you are friends with on FB be notified of all the trash can make a person think there is no way out and they go on to such drastic action as killing themselves.


----------



## Trakternut

And we have to face facts. Kids that age can't see beyond the end of their noses.  We know that even though someone trashes us in some form or other, it's usually a temporary thing and we figure a way around it. Teenagers think it's the end of the world, which it is in their terms.  Same goes for failed attempts at love which is also a big reason teenaged boys suicide.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> We all know that would never happen in the physical world but that is exactly what happens when someone trashes someone else on facebook.  It can be truly devastating.  Facebook can be a good thing, but is sure has the capability of being a very very bad thing.  Folks put so much of their lives out there and it all can be torn down by outright lies.  Next I predict we'll see classes on how to deal with your social life on sites like facebook.  And I would agree that it is needed.


Couldn't agree more Doc.


----------



## pirate_girl

They had his showing at the funeral home and he'll be laid to rest tomorrow after the 11am mass.
They seem to have kept his obit out of the papers until after the last football game was played.
RIP eternal Kent.. we've been hearing what a very good boy you were, though we still don't understand it fully.


----------



## Trakternut

... and, you never will understand it.


----------



## thcri RIP

No I don't think we will ever understand.


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> ... and, you never will understand it.


Not fully.. but we know what provoked him.. everyone knows.


----------

